# Technos Precision glass ball watch



## JT83 (Aug 24, 2015)

I didn't know where to ask, but I come by this site and maybe it is helpful for me. So I got this Technos watch and I have no idea or clue of it's age, why it is glass ball shape pocket watch and are these hard to come by? This is first type for me and I like to know something about history about it  So here some pics:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

i know absolutely nothing about it sorry, but it seriously cool and i want one :thumbsup:


----------



## JT83 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah, it is cool and very odd... And I really hope to get some info about it and there is somebody who knows about these  Oh, and I forget to mention that diameter of it is little bit over 6cm


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

This would appear to be the trademark registered in 1945


*Technos*








Gunzinger Freres *SA **/ *Technos *SA *


Uhren, Uhrenteile; Welschenrohr, Schweiz; registriert am 17.4.1945



and this link gives you a brief history of the company Gunzinger Brothers https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technos_(watches)

Perhaps using that information you may be able to continue your research from there.

That style of watch/clock, depending upon what you want to call it, do come up on the bay now and again.

David


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a few Technos watches and even the base models are quite collectable and soon disappear off the auction site.

never seen one like that,must be worth a fair bit to collectors.

well done .


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a really nice piece, and I can only say that although I do have a Chinese mechanical ball watch in my collection, which is brass-bound, I have never seen a Swiss example. There are a number of inexpensive modern quartz examples also available, also Chinese. Your example seems particularly well-made and in nice materials. Great acquisition that, and good to have the trademark origins, from David. It certainly looks like a piece from the immediate post-war period and into the early 1950s.


----------



## JT83 (Aug 24, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> This would appear to be the trademark registered in 1945
> 
> 
> *Technos*
> ...


Have to say that Wiki didn't give me any info at all, cause I'm now interested about this type. So it is just clock, not pocket watch. But it has same kinda mechanism. And it is not rare, but it is not common also? I tried to google and look from ebay, but nothing like that kind came across... But now I know that it is late 40's - early 50's. But still cool finding from Finnish flea market


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

i think the size and shape is the clue about being a clock, it wouldn't fit in the pocket too easily, it should have a decent value too, i certainly really like it [ no its not a hint :tongue: ]


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

JT83

The information I supplied you with was to give you an insight into the company who made the movement so you might have an idea as to which era the movement was made and possibly further your knowledge of the company.

I would suggest that the casing and glass ball lenses are in fact an aftermarket modification. I have had four of these type that had various movements inside them - all of them Swiss - and it would appear that some enterprising so and so has had their hands on a number of watch movements and come up with this idea of design. As I said, they do occasionally come up on the bay but, like you, I got mine from flea markets/fairs. The design is very effective in that it makes a desk clock, hence the flat on one side of the lens.

As for my four, they all ended up in the rubbish bin as they all eventually failed to work and I couldn't find a way in to extract the movements to repair them.

Yours is a very nice example and I hope that you didn't pay a lot for it and you enjoy it.

David


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I bought a Technos wristwatch head from an antiques fair, it turns out to be a chronometer with a "star" dial emblem, with a stunning eta movement with a very large poised balance wheel. It is minty fresh and does not look if it has ever been worn!!

I would take a pic but in the middle of moving house and no idea where it is.........lol..........


----------

